
Why the demise of companies is a good thing - fgvqdc
https://www.indiehackers.com/@mschleiss/why-the-demise-of-companies-is-a-good-thing-1a502330dd
======
aurizon
Sadly, few constitutions require the elimination of old laws. I think a sunset
clauses is needed, perhaps also one that would start at 1900 and sweep forward
5 years, with a pause vote on laws they want to endure.

